# FLAT TOWING 2021 ATLAS S



## aorte003 (Mar 24, 2021)

I have an RV and I really would like to flat tow my Atlas but I know that its not able to be flat towed in the traditional sense. Does anyone know if they have mod kits that would allow it to be safely flat towed or is a dolly the only way to go?


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

Not an expert but found this on etrailer.com


----------



## Chris4789 (Nov 29, 2017)

As the Sticky says; I'd use search as this was asked a couple of weeks ago with some good info. As I recall the Atlas cannot be towed on all 4 or with a dolly for more than a few miles.


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

Chris4789 said:


> As the Sticky says; I'd use search as this was asked a couple of weeks ago with some good info. As I recall the Atlas cannot be towed on all 4 or with a dolly for more than a few miles.


That's what the manual says. Even FWD on a dolly it is for limited miles at limited speed. NO flat towing or two wheel towing AT ALL for AWD. Flatbed or trailer only.


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

According to the owners manual:
The vehicle must be on...but engine off (and the battery will die quickly based on how soon the low battery light comes on just sitting in my garage)
The vehicle cannot be towed at more than 30mph for more than 30miles.
The 4Motion can NOT be towed AT ALL and must be towed on a flat bed.


----------

